

Ask HN: what's the best place to find devs in NYC?  - mindotus

We're hiring frontend and backend engineers for Minus.com and are having some trouble finding the right candidates in the NYC area that can commit fulltime and have the experience we're looking for.<p>Does anyone have suggestions?
Cheers !
======
profquail
You should find Meetup groups (based in NYC) for whatever technology stack you
work with and ask around there. It'd be even better if you attended some of
the meetings, but you could get away with posting a job offer to the mailing
list. BE WARNED though, some groups have "official" rules that must be
followed to post job offers, otherwise they'll just be deleted (because they
get a lot of spam from headhunters).

~~~
mindotus
thanks, appreciate it !

------
four
1\. Offer something they can't get elsewhere if another job comes along. Great
leadership, great tools, lots of acknowledgement. 2\. Don't skimp on pay. I
2nd Rdouble's thesis. 3\. Go on foot looking at IxDA, BarCamp, APLN-NYC, etc.

------
rdouble
Money talks in NYC. It's hard to hire because well capitalized startups pay as
well as finance.

~~~
mindotus
That's true

------
gharbad
recent grads from the midwest..? I suppose that depends on what you're looking
for with regards to experience.

You could always use a headhunter.

~~~
mindotus
Can you be more specific ? Thanks !

~~~
gharbad
The midwest is home to several excellent computer science programs. Many of
the students in those programs desire to move towards the coast (east or west)
upon graduation.

You may not realize this, but to recent grads (outside of new york) your
location could be considered one of the primary reasons to take a job, given a
livable salary.

